# Un uomo che mi faccia ridere



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Spesso si sente dire questa frase dalle donne: "Vorrei un uomo che mi faccia ridere" al che ho sempre pensato che dovrebbero frequentare solo circo e cabaret per trovare l'uomo ideale.
Però ...capisco che forse possa significare altro, magari "...vorrei un uomo che non sia pesante come un mattone"
Quale uomo volete?
Io ho sempre desiderato un non-papà ovvero uno che non giudica e non ha la conoscenza e la verità, insomma mai uno paternalista ...eppure tante cercano l'uomo d'esperienza che ha da insegnare tanto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




>E voi...?


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spesso si sente dire questa frase dalle donne: "Vorrei un uomo che mi faccia ridere" al che ho sempre pensato che dovrebbero frequentare solo circo e cabaret per trovare l'uomo ideale.
> Però ...capisco che forse possa significare altro, magari "...vorrei un uomo che non sia pesante come un mattone"
> Quale uomo volete?
> Io ho sempre desiderato un non-papà ovvero uno che non giudica e non ha la conoscenza e la verità, insomma mai uno paternalista ...eppure tante cercano l'uomo d'esperienza che ha da insegnare tanto...
> ...


Troppo impegnativo questo post..


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (27 Dicembre 2008)

Una piccola riflessione sul tuo avatar.. ma che c'azzecca il muro divisorio.. hai ponderato bene prima di metterlo?


----------



## Verena67 (27 Dicembre 2008)

l'avatar di Persa: è una scena da MAMMA MIA(quella dove cantano SOS!)


----------



## Verena67 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Allora, io ho sempre avuto uomini pesantissimi. Di sostanza, ecco.

I leggeroni , i narcisi e i logorroici mi fanno venire l'ulcera (e credo qui di averlo dimostrato, nelle mie "simpatie" sul forum).

Mi piace l'idea, antica, di un affetto che dura per sempre, importante, duraturo, non "uno su mille".

Non credo all'anima gemella, ma esigo di essere "Importante" per un uomo. O mi astengo.


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (27 Dicembre 2008)

... astieniti ... 
non ci sono più gli uomini di una volta...
tutti impegnati
con la loro unica donna della loro vita
come la mettiamo?
Non scenderesti a compromessi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Allora, io ho sempre avuto uomini pesantissimi. Di sostanza, ecco.
> 
> I leggeroni , *i narcisi e i logorroici* mi fanno venire l'ulcera (e credo qui di averlo dimostrato, nelle mie "simpatie" sul forum).
> 
> ...


Con pesanti come un mattone intendo proprio quelli...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> l'avatar di Persa: è una scena da MAMMA MIA(quella dove cantano SOS!)


La signora sì che se ne intende!


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (27 Dicembre 2008)

Queste certezze di "intendimenti" fanno puzza di bruciato.. si rischia di passare l'intera esistenza alla ricerca di un ideale "utopico".. correggetemi se sbaglio...


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (27 Dicembre 2008)

Sempre in tema di avatar: il muro che separa l'uomo e la donna in che materiale è fatto?
Mi auguro che non sia un muro di gomma!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Sempre in tema di avatar: il muro che separa l'uomo e la donna in che materiale è fatto?
> Mi auguro che non sia un muro di gomma!!!


 E' un muro a secco greco ...basta un passo...


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (27 Dicembre 2008)

Cosa impedisce di effettuare questo passo??? Quali schemi o ideali separano i due???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Cosa impedisce di effettuare questo passo??? Quali schemi o ideali separano i due???


 Vai a vedere il film


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (27 Dicembre 2008)

Ma la vita reale non è un film.. quì entra in gioco la nostra volontà di sfondare un muro che divide..
Che ne pensi?


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vai a vedere il film


sei una signora.........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sei una signora.........


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


giuro che mi stanno venendo le lacrime.............


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> giuro che mi stanno venendo le lacrime.............


 Anche a me...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche a me...


internet è fantastico...ci si può ammazzare dalle ghignate anche con un oceano di mezzo....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> internet è fantastico...ci si può ammazzare dalle ghignate anche con un oceano di mezzo....


 Anche se c'è meno ...di mezzo


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (27 Dicembre 2008)

Fazzolettini.. in offetta speciale.. unpacco 1 euro.. approfittatene siori e siore..
ahahahahahaha


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Fazzolettini.. in offetta speciale.. unpacco 1 euro.. approfittatene siori e siore..
> ahahahahahaha


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (27 Dicembre 2008)

Ridi pure.. ma a me questo muro.. crea un sacco di problemi esistenziali e di scarsa comunicazione.. infracoppia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Ridi pure.. ma a me questo muro.. crea un sacco di problemi esistenziali e di scarsa comunicazione.. infracoppia


 Sapessi a me... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Scherzo ...in realtà mi è piaciuto il film (nostalgico) e non ho trovato molte foto di loro insieme.
In realtà avrei preferito un altro momento del film, ma non ho trovato la foto.
Se vai a vedere il film capisci che quello che ostacola la comunicazione ...sono ventanni...


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche se c'è meno ...di mezzo


ok... ho esagerato...


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Ridi pure.. ma a me questo muro.. crea un sacco di problemi esistenziali e di scarsa comunicazione.. infracoppia


inchia come sei zenzibbile............


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Fazzolettini.. in offetta speciale.. unpacco 1 euro.. approfittatene siori e siore..
> ahahahahahaha
























a me no grazie..le lacrime mi devono scendere sulle gote...


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sapessi a me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



per noi è stato il contrario. Pur con 2000 problemi si comunica meglio oggi di 20 anni fa. Con entrambi.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2008)

vuoi la foto di THE WINNER TAKES IT ALL?


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> ... astieniti ...
> non ci sono più gli uomini di una volta...
> tutti impegnati
> con la loro unica donna della loro vita
> ...



no.
Del resto sono impegnata anch'io, e non così per ridere. Quindi non scendo a compromessi da nessuno dei due lati.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La signora sì che se ne intende!


puoi dirlo forte


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Queste certezze di "intendimenti" fanno puzza di bruciato.. si rischia di passare l'intera esistenza alla ricerca di un ideale "utopico".. correggetemi se sbaglio...


è utopia volere rapporti importanti? Che non durino lo spazio di un mattino, o mesi, bensì anni?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> vuoi la foto di THE WINNER TAKES IT ALL?


 Ti dicevo in privè che me l'hai rubata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...invece ..che carina me la offri   

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...se me la mandi...


----------



## Old sperella (28 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spesso si sente dire questa frase dalle donne: "Vorrei un uomo che mi faccia ridere" al che ho sempre pensato che dovrebbero frequentare solo circo e cabaret per trovare l'uomo ideale.
> Però ...capisco che forse possa significare altro, magari "...vorrei un uomo che non sia pesante come un mattone"
> Quale uomo volete?
> Io ho sempre desiderato un non-papà ovvero uno che non giudica e non ha la conoscenza e la verità, insomma mai uno paternalista ...eppure tante cercano l'uomo d'esperienza che ha da insegnare tanto...
> ...


Io sono del genere " voglio un uomo che mi faccia _anche_ ridere ! " ( non un comico , perchè sono convinta che chi fa il giullare nasconda parecchi problemi ) , che sia per nulla papà , che ascolti e che sia presente , una persona con cui ci sia un buon feeling .....chissà se esiste !


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Io sono del genere " voglio un uomo che mi faccia _anche_ ridere ! " ( non un comico , perchè sono convinta che chi fa il giullare nasconda parecchi problemi ) , che sia per nulla papà , che ascolti e che sia presente , una persona con cui ci sia un buon feeling .....chissà se esiste !


Si esiste per breve tempo .. poi come tutte le cose belle svaniscono o nella noia o nell'abitudine che nasconde altre cose.. però  non capisco il perchè tutte queste qualità deve averle solo l'uomo.. ragioniamo a senso unico?


----------



## Old sperella (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Si esiste per breve tempo .. poi come tutte le cose belle svaniscono o nella noia o nell'abitudine che nasconde altre cose.. però  non capisco il perchè tutte queste qualità deve averle solo l'uomo.. ragioniamo a senso unico?


Perchè a senso unico ?


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Perchè a senso unico ?


Perchè nutrite molte aspettative dall'uomo.. senza offrire nulla in cambio.
Lo sai che tutto ha un prezzo.   E che certe condizioni vanno create e nutrite..


----------



## Old sperella (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Perchè nutrite molte aspettative dall'uomo.. senza offrire nulla in cambio.
> Lo sai che tutto ha un prezzo.   E che certe condizioni vanno create e nutrite..


Stesse aspettative che avete voi uomini , se poi le aspettative da ambo le parti vengono soddisfatte si crea qualcosa , altrimenti ognuno per la propria strada . 
Diamo tutti qualcosa e idem riceviamo qualcosa , anche nelle storie più insignificanti .


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

Certo però voi vi presentate con la lista..


----------



## Old sperella (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Certo però voi vi presentate con la lista..


Ma dai ! Non ci si presenta con nessuna lista , semplicemente la si ha bene in testa sopratutto a tot di anni .
Anche tu avrai la tua


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Ma dai ! Non ci si presenta con nessuna lista , semplicemente la si ha bene in testa sopratutto a tot di anni .
> Anche tu avrai la tua


Mi dispiace deluderti ma io non ho nessuna lista.. mi piace vivere il momento e creare quella magia non schematizabile o inscrivibile in una lista che bene o male rappresenta il "nostro ideale"
Scelgo la terza via,,


----------



## Old sperella (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Mi dispiace deluderti ma io non ho nessuna lista.. mi piace vivere il momento e creare quella magia non schematizabile o inscrivibile in una lista che bene o male rappresenta il "nostro ideale"
> Scelgo la terza via,,


avere una "lista" non significa schematizzare ma piuttosto ascoltare le proprie esigenze e la cosa vien da sè , non è imposta o razionale , non totalmente razionale almeno .
Per la serie che se domani io incontrassi un uomo che mi attraesse dal punto di vista fisico , ma mi accorgessi che è una persona noiosa , oppure un senza palle , o una persona menefreghista , alzerei i tacchi in automatico , mi scadrebbe , perchè so che con una persona simile avrei poco a che spartire .
E questo non significa avere l'ideale del principe azzurro .


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> avere una "lista" non significa schematizzare ma piuttosto ascoltare le proprie esigenze e la cosa vien da sè , non è imposta o razionale , non totalmente razionale almeno .
> Per la serie che se domani io incontrassi un uomo che mi attraesse dal punto di vista fisico , ma mi accorgessi che è una persona noiosa , oppure un senza palle , o una persona menefreghista , alzerei i tacchi in automatico , mi scadrebbe , perchè so che con una persona simile avrei poco a che spartire .
> E questo non significa avere l'ideale del principe azzurro .


Ora hai chiarito meglio il concetto..uscire dagli schemi complimenti.. a volte le parole e il loro significato deformano un concetto sia per eccesso che per difetto


----------



## Old dolcenera (28 Dicembre 2008)

L'umorismo arguto è spesso sintomo di intelligenza, quindi solitamente mi piace, anche perchè mette di buon umore e alleggerisce certi momenti.  Alcuni amici uomini mi dicono però di rimanere spiazzati di fronte all'umorismo femminile...


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> L'umorismo arguto è spesso sintomo di intelligenza, quindi solitamente mi piace, anche perchè mette di buon umore e alleggerisce certi momenti.  Alcuni amici uomini mi dicono però di rimanere spiazzati di fronte all'umorismo femminile...


Puoi fare un esempio?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Puoi fare un esempio?


 hai ragione...facce ride dolce nera... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




scusate....me ne torno da dove sono venuto


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> hai ragione...facce ride dolce nera...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da dove vieni?  Dove sei diretto? che ci vai a fare?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Da dove vieni? Dove sei diretto? che ci vai a fare?


 un fiorino!


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> un fiorino!


Non hai il telepass???


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Non hai il telepass???


io non ho nemmeno il telecomando..vedi tu...


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io non ho nemmeno il telecomando..vedi tu...


Quindi fai tutto in manuale?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Quindi fai tutto in manuale?


 purtroppo..


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> purtroppo..


Tranquillo .. per la befana te ne regalo uno io.. non so chi potrai telecomandare.. però funziona..


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Tranquillo .. per la befana te ne regalo uno io.. non so chi potrai telecomandare.. però funziona..


nono lascia pure stare il telecomando...dirigiti verso un teletrasporto...


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> nono lascia pure stare il telecomando...dirigiti verso un teletrasporto...


Già fatto con l'energia elettrica ora non trovo una cavia umana per testarlo sulle persone ..


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Già fatto con l'energia elettrica ora non trovo una cavia umana per testarlo sulle persone ..


 e io che ci sto a fare Dr Frankenstin?


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e io che ci sto a fare Dr Frankenstin?


La cavia per nuovi esperimenti no?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> La cavia per nuovi esperimenti no?


incontriamoci!


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> incontriamoci!


Specifica luogo e coordinate spaziali..


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Specifica luogo e coordinate spaziali..


nebulosa KCR766 data astrale 132punto 4..di fronte al gommista per intenderci....


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> nebulosa KCR766 data astrale 132punto 4..di fronte al gommista per intenderci....


Non è che mi tiri un pacco e catapulti li tua "suocera"?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2008)

Io non pretendo un uomo che mi faccia ridere, mi basta uno che non scassi anche quelle che non ho.
Chi sono gli scassa? Quelli che polemizzano per il gusto di polemizzare che vogliono convertire all'ateismo i religiosi, che vogliono far diventare religiosi gli atei e così via di qualsiasi categoria siano e magari pure argomentando e riargomentando fino allo sfinimento per dimostrare che "le cose le sanno" ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non pretendo un uomo che mi faccia ridere, mi basta uno che non scassi anche quelle che non ho.
> Chi sono gli scassa? Quelli che polemizzano per il gusto di polemizzare che vogliono convertire all'ateismo i religiosi, che vogliono far diventare religiosi gli atei e così via di qualsiasi categoria siano e magari pure argomentando e riargomentando fino allo sfinimento per dimostrare che "le cose le sanno" ...


perchè ce l'hai con me?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Non è che mi tiri un pacco e catapulti li tua "suocera"?


mia (ex) suocera? non ti voglio così male...


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non pretendo un uomo che mi faccia ridere, mi basta uno che non scassi anche quelle che non ho.
> Chi sono gli scassa? Quelli che polemizzano per il gusto di polemizzare che vogliono convertire all'ateismo i religiosi, che vogliono far diventare religiosi gli atei e così via di qualsiasi categoria siano e magari pure argomentando e riargomentando fino allo sfinimento per dimostrare che "le cose le sanno" ...


Finalmente hai detto cose che condivido "senza riserve".. mi sa che gira e rigira cerchiamo le stesse cose.. "VIVERE LIBERI" fuori dagli schemi
 mentali... io la ho già trovata da qualche giorno .. non mi resta che augurare la stessa cosa a te


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> perchè ce l'hai con me?


 Tu non sei uno scassa ...a volte sei puntiglioso, ma con chi polemizza.
Gli scassa sono altri...


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu non sei uno scassa ...a volte sei puntiglioso, ma con chi polemizza.
> Gli scassa sono altri...


bene!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




posso mettermelo come firma?


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> bene!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Italia1 ora cerchiamo di restare con i piedi per terra


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Italia1 ora cerchiamo di restare con i piedi per terra


farsi un cestino di 'azzi propri no?


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

A volte l'esaltazione del pensiero "semi-libero" crea problemi.. esistenziali  che prendono forme più diverse ...


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti dicevo in privè che me l'hai rubata
> 
> 
> 
> ...



te l'ho inviata via mail!
Baci!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> te l'ho inviata via mail!
> Baci!


 Fatto!


----------



## Old oscar (28 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Allora, io ho sempre avuto uomini pesantissimi. Di sostanza, ecco.
> 
> I leggeroni , i narcisi e i logorroici mi fanno venire l'ulcera (e credo qui di averlo dimostrato, nelle mie "simpatie" sul forum).
> 
> ...


troppe esigenze portano all'insoddisfazione.
meglio sarebbe accontentarsi di quel che si trova ?


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Dicembre 2008)

*dal ridere*

di niente e come se ci fosse un codice cripatato fra i due,
capisco subito se una coppia è affiatata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> di niente e come se ci fosse un codice cripatato fra i due,
> capisco subito se una coppia è affiatata.


 Con mio marito è sempre successo ..a quanto pare non è molto significativo...


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> troppe esigenze portano all'insoddisfazione.
> meglio sarebbe accontentarsi di quel che si trova ?


chi si accontenta gode...così così.


----------



## Old Benedetto (28 Dicembre 2008)

Ora ho capito perché non godo delle simpatie di qualcuno: sono logorroico, narciso, leggero e mi faccio pure le telepippe: stong proprio inguaiat !


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spesso si sente dire questa frase dalle donne: "Vorrei un uomo che mi faccia ridere" al che ho sempre pensato che dovrebbero frequentare solo circo e cabaret per trovare l'uomo ideale.
> Però ...capisco che forse possa significare altro, magari "...vorrei un uomo che non sia pesante come un mattone"
> Quale uomo volete?
> Io ho sempre desiderato un non-papà ovvero uno che non giudica e non ha la conoscenza e la verità, insomma mai uno paternalista ...eppure tante cercano l'uomo d'esperienza che ha da insegnare tanto...
> ...


Io ne vorrei uno che non mi faccia piangere... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...               .


----------



## Old oscar (29 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> chi si accontenta gode...così così.


svincoli con una canzone di Ligabue ? 

esigere di essere importante per qualcun altro è mettere la propria felicità nelle mani di un'altro,...................farlo è pericolosissimo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Dicembre 2008)

Il più delle volte la donna cerca l'umorismo nell'uomo in quanto sintomo di forza e superiorità dello stesso nei confronti delle cose del mondo. Nel momento in cui, però, l'umorismo dell'uomo tocca la donna, questa si sente subito aggredita e tira fuori le unghie ed i denti.
Abbiamo anche qui molti esempi di donne che apprezzano l'umorismo ed usano l'autoironia a piene mani, ma che non accettano le battute altrui, né, in alcuni casi, ammettono addirittura l'esistenza dell'autoironia negli altri.
L'uomo che "fa ridere" la donna non è altro che un'altra forma dello stereotipato "maschio".


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Dicembre 2008)

Benedetto ha detto:


> Ora ho capito perché non godo delle simpatie di qualcuno: sono logorroico, narciso, leggero e mi faccio pure le telepippe: stong proprio inguaiat !


 mannaggia 'a miseria.....assomigli a uno a cui voglio tropp bene......


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spesso si sente dire questa frase dalle donne: "Vorrei un uomo che mi faccia ridere" al che ho sempre pensato che dovrebbero frequentare solo circo e cabaret per trovare l'uomo ideale.
> Però ...capisco che forse possa significare altro, magari "...vorrei un uomo che non sia pesante come un mattone"
> Quale uomo volete?
> Io ho sempre desiderato un non-papà ovvero uno che non giudica e non ha la conoscenza e la verità, insomma mai uno paternalista ...eppure tante cercano l'uomo d'esperienza che ha da insegnare tanto...
> ...


Io ho da offrire poco alle donne. Almeno lasciami questa qualità, altrimenti avrei fatto meglioa castrarmi come i gatti per non soffrire  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

Non lo so... ma se lo dovessi incontrare ve lo descriverei dettagliatamente.

Ma non tollero i paternalismi.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Dicembre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> svincoli con una canzone di Ligabue ?
> 
> esigere di essere importante per qualcun altro è mettere la propria felicità nelle mani di un'altro,...................farlo è pericolosissimo.


 
casomai "SVICOLO" (senza la n).

Nessuno esige di essere importante: l'amore non si impone.

Ma nemmeno nessuno può esigere DA ME di dedicarmi a chi non mi ama.


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spesso si sente dire questa frase dalle donne: "Vorrei un uomo che mi faccia ridere" al che ho sempre pensato che dovrebbero frequentare solo circo e cabaret per trovare l'uomo ideale.
> Però ...capisco che forse possa significare altro, magari "...vorrei un uomo che non sia pesante come un mattone"
> Quale uomo volete?
> Io ho sempre desiderato un non-papà ovvero uno che non giudica e non ha la conoscenza e la verità, insomma mai uno paternalista ...eppure tante cercano l'uomo d'esperienza che ha da insegnare tanto...
> ...


Ecco, Persa.... ti quoto !!!!

 Anche tanti uomini vorrebbero evitare una donna "paternalista" (non mi viene il termine equivalente per una donna....)


----------



## Old oscar (29 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> casomai "SVICOLO" (senza la n).
> 
> Nessuno esige di essere importante: l'amore non si impone.
> 
> Ma nemmeno nessuno può esigere DA ME di dedicarmi a chi non mi ama.


io ci metto la " n " e lo faccio di proposito, .........maestrina....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sgrunt !


lo hai detto tu che ESIGI, rileggiti, semmai..............

qualcuno si è permesso di esigere da te ?.............fuciliamolo !....subito !


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Dicembre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> io ci metto la " n " e lo faccio di proposito, .........maestrina....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Benedetto (29 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mannaggia 'a miseria.....assomigli a uno a cui voglio tropp bene......


Azz, da che mi schifavi mò me vuò bene.
Sti femmene, so pazz !


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Dicembre 2008)

Benedetto ha detto:


> Azz, da che mi schifavi mò me vuò bene.
> Sti femmene, so pazz !


 io non ho mai detto che ti schifavo e non ho detto che tvb....facevo solo una considerazione.....


----------



## Verena67 (29 Dicembre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> io ci metto la " n " e lo faccio di proposito, .........maestrina....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
esigo non che una persona mi ami, ma che si approcci a me con un sentimento sincero.

Va bene così?


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *esigo* non che una persona mi ami, ma che si approcci a me con un sentimento sincero.
> 
> Va bene così?


......Così parti già subito con delle aspettative, le quali saranno prima o poi deluse, e da li...........
Non si può "esigere" nulla dagli altri, al limite desiderare o sperare, ma già è un errore.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

Da li cosa?

Scusa tu vivi la vita senza pretendere qualcosa di buono per te... senza chiedere per paura di affrontare una delusione?

Scusa ma che tristezza di vita...


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Da li cosa?
> 
> Scusa tu vivi la vita senza *pretendere* qualcosa di buono per te... senza chiedere per paura di affrontare una delusione?
> 
> Scusa ma che tristezza di vita...


Farci delle aspettative è naturale, ma poi non ci rendiamo conto che le viviamo come delle pretese, e quando sono disattese ci portano sempre a dare la colpa all'altro, non al fatto che siamo stati noi a scaricare sull'altro esigenze nostre.
Per sè è naturale sperare qualcosa di buono, pretendere è..... presunzione!
In base a quale diritto?
Vita triste? Certo che no! Ma un pò di maturità non guasta. Non siamo bambini.
Se vogliamo qualcosa sbattiamoci per ottenerla, non "pretendiamola" dagli altri!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

Alce mi chiedo se tu abbia capito il senso e credo proprio di no!

Dimmi dove leggi di pretendere qualcosa dagli altri???


----------



## Verena67 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ......Così parti già subito con delle aspettative, le quali saranno prima o poi deluse, e da li...........
> Non si può "esigere" nulla dagli altri, al limite desiderare o sperare, ma già è un errore.


 
see vabbè!


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Dicembre 2008)

Verena:
_"*esigo* non che una persona mi ami, ma che si approcci a me con un sentimento sincero"._

Lettrice:
_"Scusa tu vivi la vita senza *pretendere* qualcosa di buono per te... senza chiedere per paura di affrontare una delusione?"_


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Si ballaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!






http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=eSGjg5iEpnk


----------



## Old oscar (29 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> esigo non che una persona mi ami, ma che si approcci a me con un sentimento sincero.
> 
> Va bene così?


se va bene a te va bene a tutti

la sincerità non è di questo mondo, forse ( dico forse ) neppure in quello delle favole, a volte non si è sinceri neppure con se stessi.

ci diciamo " ma si, va bene così, rinuncio, resisto, mi accontento " ma non siamo sinceri con la parte di noi che vuole vivere.


eh, si c'è chi vive rinunciando e pensa di essere felice, chi invece trova il coraggio per provare a esserlo, sul serio.

a ognuno la sua strada.


----------



## Old oscar (29 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> see vabbè!


una tipica  espressione di svincolo


----------



## Old Benedetto (29 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io non ho mai detto che ti schifavo e non ho detto che tvb....facevo solo una considerazione.....


marò e come sei .... precisa precisa.
Fossi nu pucariello tedesca? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non mi vuoi bene? E fai male, io merito di essere benvoluto


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Dicembre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> una tipica espressione di *svincolo*


Espressione corretta.
"_vincolo"_ e_ "vicolo"_ nascono dallo stesso concetto di _"direzione obbligata"_ o_ "costrizione"_


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spesso si sente dire questa frase dalle donne: "Vorrei un uomo che mi faccia ridere" al che ho sempre pensato che dovrebbero frequentare solo circo e cabaret per trovare l'uomo ideale.
> Però ...capisco che forse possa significare altro, magari "...vorrei un uomo che non sia pesante come un mattone"
> Quale uomo volete?
> Io ho sempre desiderato un non-papà ovvero uno che non giudica e non ha la conoscenza e la verità, insomma mai uno paternalista ...eppure tante cercano l'uomo d'esperienza che ha da insegnare tanto...
> ...


io vorrei semplicemente un uomo che non si prendesse tanto sul serio e che sapesse prendere per il culo la vita.

ho detto niente....

sul ridere ..non potrei stare con un serioso rompicoglioni che prende la vita come un impegno da portare a termine ..e una risata trovo sia l'antidoto e la cura per una gran parte di problemi e guai


----------



## Old oscar (29 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io vorrei semplicemente un uomo che non si prendesse tanto sul serio e che sapesse prendere per il culo la vita.
> 
> ho detto niente....
> 
> non potrei stare con un serioso rompicoglioni che prende la vita come un impegno da portare a termine ..e una risata trovo sia l'antidoto e la cura per una gran parte di problemi e guai


 
si, io vorrei essere così sempre ( ogni tanto ci riesco ).
Hai descritto in maniera semplice ed efficace uno stato mentale ideale per vivere con leggerezza ( che non significa in maniera superficiale ).

brava Asu !


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io vorrei semplicemente un uomo che non si prendesse tanto sul serio e che sapesse prendere per il culo la vita.
> 
> ho detto niente....
> 
> sul ridere ..non potrei stare con un serioso rompicoglioni che prende la vita come un impegno da portare a termine ..e una risata trovo sia l'antidoto e la cura per una gran parte di problemi e guai


Praticamente un uomo che faccia ridere no?

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

Piu' che un uomo che mi faccia ridere direi un uomo che sa ridere della vita... con questo no significa che debba essere un giullare di corte


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piu' che un uomo che mi faccia ridere direi un uomo che sa ridere della vita... con questo *no significa che debba essere un giullare di corte*


Non ti piace l'uomo pieno di campanacci che saltella come in un videogame? Peccato  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piu' che un uomo che mi faccia ridere direi un uomo che sa ridere della vita... con questo no significa che debba essere un giullare di corte


ehm....ma se la "corte" è la tua....


----------



## Verena67 (29 Dicembre 2008)

*Alce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Espressione corretta.
> "_vincolo"_ e_ "vicolo"_ nascono dallo stesso concetto di _"direzione obbligata"_ o_ "costrizione"_


to', il nostro accademico della crusca 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Domani ti faccio l'oroscopo, va!


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> to', il nostro accademico della crusca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie, tesoro bello! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque anche intellettualmente una dieta ricca di fibre è sempre salutare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piu' che un uomo che mi faccia ridere direi un uomo che sa ridere della vita... con questo no significa che debba essere un giullare di corte


 In breve: uno uomo intelligente.
Essere ironici non significa non essere seri, anzi è un modo per essere più seri senza essere pesanti.
Il problema è che ognuno ha il suo personale senso dell'umorismo e c'è chi è molto ironico con gli altri e pochissimo con sè stesso.


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (30 Dicembre 2008)

Abbiamo capito che "questo uomo " non esiste..


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Praticamente un uomo che faccia ridere no?
> 
> Buscopann


tra il non prendersi troppo sul serio e fare ridere ce ne corre.

Non sopporto nemmeno quelli che devono far sempre ridere per forza

Insomma, uno che prenda la vita come un grosso gioco rispettandone le regole 

finora ...mai trovato...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tra il non prendersi troppo sul serio e fare ridere ce ne corre.
> 
> Non sopporto nemmeno quelli che devono far sempre ridere per forza
> 
> ...


Questo è difficile...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è difficile...


infatti ho scritto che non l'ho mai trovato


----------



## Old lele51 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spesso si sente dire questa frase dalle donne: "Vorrei un uomo che mi faccia ridere" al che ho sempre pensato che dovrebbero frequentare solo circo e cabaret per trovare l'uomo ideale.
> Però ...capisco che forse possa significare altro, magari "...vorrei un uomo che non sia pesante come un mattone"
> Quale uomo volete?
> Io ho sempre desiderato un non-papà ovvero uno che non giudica e non ha la conoscenza e la verità, insomma mai uno paternalista ...eppure tante cercano l'uomo d'esperienza che ha da insegnare tanto...
> ...


Persa se hai bisogno di uno che ti faccia piangere sai dove trovarmi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Persa se hai bisogno di uno che ti faccia piangere sai dove trovarmi...
















   ...MI HAI FATTA RIDERE


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2008)

...mi è rimasto in mente un'immagine di pirandello , mi pare proprio ne "l'umorismo" dove lo scrittore dice che 
l'umorismo ci fa riflettere, anzi, egli stesso paragona il suo e il  sorriso amaro alla -lumaca- che gettata nel fuoco fa un movimento e un rumore che sembra una risata e invece sta morendo


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...mi è rimasto in mente un'immagine di pirandello , mi pare proprio ne "l'umorismo" dove lo scrittore dice che
> l'umorismo ci fa riflettere, anzi, egli stesso paragona il suo umorismo e sorriso amaro alla -lumaca- che gettata nel fuoco fa un movimento e un rumore che sembra una risata e invece sta morendo


madonna che brutta immagine!brrrrrrr


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...mi è rimasto in mente un'immagine di pirandello , mi pare proprio ne "l'umorismo" dove lo scrittore dice che
> l'umorismo ci fa riflettere, anzi, egli stesso paragona il suo e il sorriso amaro alla -lumaca- che gettata nel fuoco fa un movimento e un rumore che sembra una risata e invece sta morendo


 Te l'ha fatto pensare la mia battuta in sede di separazione...


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> madonna che brutta immagine!brrrrrrr


 guarda che spesso dietro uno spiccato sense of humor c'è l'amarezza del disincanto


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che spesso dietro uno spiccato sense of humor c'è l'amarezza del disincanto


sisi, non discuto il senso azzeccatissimo dell'immagine...pensavo solo alla povera lumaca bruciante..brrrrr


----------



## Old lele51 (31 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...MI HAI FATTA RIDERE


Visto ci vuole poco per far ridere... vero


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Dicembre 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Visto ci vuole poco per far ridere... vero


----------

